# More beer plx...



## JonathanBlu (Mar 24, 2009)

Couple more product shots to look at 
These were done with my fancy Sony Cybershot with a whoppin 8.1 mp
I liked them when shot and processed them, but now I am a little more critical of it... Tell me what you think, or just look at them either way its good! :hug::


----------



## Kaspar (May 12, 2009)

The lighting is WAY off man.

Sony Cybershot...lol


----------



## newrmdmike (May 12, 2009)

move your subject and camera around the lightsource, or move the light source.  also, learn how to adjust your white balance, its off some.  there is no center of focus and no full label (or nicely incomplete) the composition is overall uncomfortable to me.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 12, 2009)

and whats wrong with a cyber shot ? its a camera right? 

then it will do fine.  i've taken some rockin photos using disposable and even cardboard boxes.


----------



## hungry0ne (Jul 31, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> and whats wrong with a cyber shot ? its a camera right? then it will do fine.


 
Agreed! I've taken some AMAZING pics with a $100 Canon PAS!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 31, 2009)

Kaspar said:


> The lighting is WAY off man.
> 
> Sony Cybershot...lol



I think you may need to rethink your approach towards commenting on other members' photography and the tools they use to make them.


----------

